# What do you associate with MALAYSIA ?



## rembau1958 (Oct 10, 2005)

evilbu said:


> Kuala Lumpur with the Petronas Towers of course.
> Singapore used to be part of it.
> Has a weird shape (has a piece of Borneo). If I remember correctly, it got into a war with Indonesia over territory in Borneo.
> Mostly Islamic.


That was just after the formation of Malaysia, when, Singapore, Sabah and Sarawak joined Malaya to form Malaysia in 1963. Indonesia was then under President Soekarno and he was against the 3 states joining Malaysia, despite a referendum monitored by UN.

The conflict was referred to as the Confrontation which was rather an undeclared war. The Indonesia battle cry was "Ganjang Malaysia" or Crush Malaysia (I think). At the same time Malaysia was also fighting against a communist insurgency both in Peninsular Malaysia (Communist Party Of Malaya) and Sabah/Sarawak (Communist Party of Kalimantan). So you can imagine we had our hands full then. The Commonwealth countries was also involved in the conflict, specifically the British, Australian and New Zealanders.

The Confrontation ended sometime in 1967 after the Indonesia had their own internal troubles following an attempted coup by the own communist elements.

The above were recalled from memory, so if there are any mistakes, my apologies.


----------



## pedang (Dec 3, 2005)

Very Controversial said:


> Buildings: Petronas Buildings, KL Tower, Menara Telekom
> Food: Nasi Lemak & Teh Tarik (Taste Good)
> Beaches: Langkawi, Redang, Tioman, Sipadan
> Forest: Taman Negara
> ...


..forgot johore's Bigfoot n rafflesia flower :runaway:


----------



## BenL (Apr 24, 2006)

Skyprince said:


> Ben, You must be an ADVENTUROUS guy !!
> 
> In general, your trip plan is good, but you miss out several prime touristic places like Langkawi and Kuching. 1 night is enough for Penang, then take speedboat to Langkawi and spend 2 night there. I reccommend the Datai for your accommodation in Langkawi. *Langkawi Cable Car is a MUST !! *
> From Langkawi, you can plan for snorkelling excursion at Payar Island.
> ...



Thanks a lot for your help. The slight problem is that we've already booked!
http://www.geckotravel.com/getHtmlItinerary.php?tourID=13

We were able to spend longer in the Perhentian Islands because we asked them about this before we paid. We will have a guide with us so I imagine in places like KL we will be able to have a different itinerary but I don't think we'll be able to change anything as drastic as hotels. 

I'm going with family and we're unable to spend as long as I'd have liked in KL but I think we'll be able to variate a little. What would be the best way to see the city in one day? I'd like to see the modern and historic architecture and get a feel for the vibe of the city. 

Thanks again for your help. If you know anything about the places we're going to visit which our slightly useless guidebook doesn't mention, I'd love to here it. Really looking forward to my first trip to Asia... Oh and as a sidenote, in geography, we studied "Paddy Rice Farming" in Malaysia. Do you know where in the country it's mainly done?

Thanks.


----------



## shayan (Oct 9, 2005)

Malaysia truly Asia commercial, pretty stewardesses..


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

by Ben



> "Paddy Rice Farming"


Kedah state is the best place to spot the Paddy Farming. 

Anyway, I still insist on you visiting Langkawi by shortening your stay in Penang. Langkawi Cable Car is a MUST for all tourist, and I`m afraid you will be losing one of the most spectacular sights Malaysia could offer. Langkawi has interesting history and it will be a great loss if you don`t go there. 

And also, I hope you change your plan to stay in downtown KL. Please stay in Shah Alam ( I highly reccommend Grand Blue Wave Hotel ) because it`s the `architectural capital` of Malaysia. Accommodation is much cheaper and it`s closer to the airport. I hope that you understand that all my advice is to ensure that you get best out of your trip to Malaysia.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

shayan said:


> Malaysia truly Asia commercial, pretty stewardesses..


Malaysia Truly Asia series : Stay with me 
by Jaclyn Victor
Malaysia_Truly_Asia mp3


----------



## alsen (Jan 20, 2006)

Skyprince said:


> Langkawi Cable Car is a MUST for all tourist
> .


well,pictures for Langkawi's cable car

http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g150/masjan/IMG_0710.jpg
http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g150/masjan/IMG_0718.jpg
http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g150/masjan/IMG_0726.jpg


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Thankx alsen !


----------



## curva (Jul 6, 2006)

petronas tower


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

My new Samsung monitor was made there


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

Petronas Towers
Batik cloth
evil treatment of illegal immigrants
first world by 2020
Genting 
Kuala Lumpur
Tropical islands


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

> evil treatment of illegal immigrants


My neighbor has a Filipino maid ( her name is Amapola ) . Amapola and me are good friends. We make Christmas party just for her even though we are Muslims.


----------



## rembau1958 (Oct 10, 2005)

^^The reference was to illegal immigrant, not foreign workers with proper documentation.

Hmm..., perhaps the best solution would be not to come in as illegal immigrant, no?


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

Petronas Towers
Kuala Lumpur - the city that went from undeveloped to developed in a few decades
Rich and diversified culture
Beatiful natural surroundings
Proximity to Singapore and Thailand


----------



## Leeigh (Nov 8, 2003)

OtAkAw said:


> Petronas Towers
> Batik cloth
> evil treatment of illegal immigrants
> first world by 2020
> ...


it's unfair to accuse malaysia as mistreating immigrants...the immigrants are protected by local laws and if there are isolated cases of mistreatments..and I'm sure that happens, and not only in malaysia but everwhere else in the world. My relatives have maids from Thailand and the Philipines and there are treated like part of the family. :hug:


----------



## ergit222 (Jun 26, 2006)

Mahathir bin Mohamad and Petronas Twin Towers


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

rembau1958 said:


> ^^The reference was to illegal immigrant, not foreign workers with proper documentation.
> 
> Hmm..., perhaps the best solution would be not to come in as illegal immigrant, no?


That's not a Malaysian problem - it is the same in Switzerland, Australia, France... etc.


----------



## pedang (Dec 3, 2005)

Click here to view VMY video


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Anyway, if there is anyone visiting Malaysia this Summer ( August to September, particularly Kuala Lumpur ) , please send me a PM. I will show you around


----------



## v3rtigo (Jun 13, 2006)

Muslim country
mass tourism 
Anwar Ibrahim sodomy issue
Social imbalances
Superb infrastructure
Timber/Logging
unfriendly sales ladies


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

> Social imbalances


But there is almost no poverty in Malaysia. But yes, the gap between the upper class and the lower class is an issue. But you know what, in Malaysia, if you work hard, you will get very nice pay


----------



## rembau1958 (Oct 10, 2005)

Skyprince said:


> by Ben
> 
> And also, I hope you change your plan to stay in downtown KL. Please stay in Shah Alam ( I highly reccommend Grand Blue Wave Hotel ) because it`s the `architectural capital` of Malaysia.


Shah Alam the architectural capital of Malaysia? :rofl: Since when?

Great place to raise a family, but certainly not an architectural capital.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

> Shah Alam the architectural capital of Malaysia? Since when?
> 
> Great place to raise a family, but certainly not an architectural capital.


I think the last time you went to Shah Alam was 10 years back


----------



## panamaboy9016 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Umm..*

Kuala Lampur Patrona Towers in which were the tallest buildings in the world until Taipei 101!? Nice skyline and that is pretty much it.


----------



## rembau1958 (Oct 10, 2005)

Skyprince said:


> I think the last time you went to Shah Alam was 10 years back


Nope. Was there many times this year. The most recent was in June. I have friends in Section 4 and 7 and the Daeng Openg area. Plus the Liverpool Supporters' Club of Malaysia office is in Shah Alam.

Mind telling me who gave Shah Alam the title architectural capital?


----------



## Maltaboy (Apr 15, 2006)

One hell of a fantastic country !


----------



## Leeigh (Nov 8, 2003)

panamaboy9016 said:


> Kuala Lampur Patrona Towers in which were the tallest buildings in the world until Taipei 101!? Nice skyline and that is pretty much it.


you're missin out brother...


----------



## Leeigh (Nov 8, 2003)

Maltaboy said:


> One hell of a fantastic country !


I hear yah!!! :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: Malaysia is far from perfect but good enough to live and enjoy a good life...and peaceful...and YES the beautiful island and modern ammenities....and no hurricanes!!!


----------



## Mamino Zlato (Feb 18, 2006)

Nothing. I know absolutely nothing about it and don't really care to be honest.


----------



## grachtengordeldier (Mar 7, 2006)

^^
Why are you here?

My associations are...
Tropical rainforest but being destroyed very quickly now :-(
Violation of human rights (thinking of homosexuals)
Poor country but developing quite fast
Big city of Kuala Loempoer
And something concerning drugs/prostititution/corrupcy (I may be very wrong but this is what comes in my mind).
Electronic things being made there (TV's radios etc)


----------



## Leeigh (Nov 8, 2003)

Mamino Zlato said:


> Nothing. I know absolutely nothing about it and don't really care to be honest.


what a shallow comment...quite arrogant and aparently you live in a tiny lil shell and quite happy with your own little shell...pathetic, venture out and learn bout other countries...maybe you'll lern something and be a better human being and less grumpy, sarcastic, uninformed and stupid...yeah I said it, your comment just plain ignorant...shows what kinda person you are. Stupid and gonna stay stupid. :runaway:


----------



## Leeigh (Nov 8, 2003)

ain't it weird...why is all the grumpy people on this site do not state their countryof origin????? on this thread or any other thread for that matter...


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

grachtengordeldier said:


> ^^
> *Why are you here?*
> 
> My associations are...
> ...


to write :"Nothing. I know absolutely nothing about it and don't really care to be honest.":lol:


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

> unfriendly sales ladies


hah hah hah.. Agree tho..


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

> Tropical rainforest but being destroyed very quickly now :-(


Mmm.. I think this is not a big issue... It depends on your consumptions.



> Violation of human rights (thinking of homosexuals)


Homosexuality is not an Asian culture. In fact, almost every culture in Asia has clear guidance on how to turn straight ( not confirmed though ). But among Muslims we know how to curb it.. seeking remedies from Allah.. 



> Poor country but developing quite fast


Malaysia`s per capita GDP (PPP) is US$11,000 in 2005/ that qualifies Malaysia to be dubbed as a High-Income country. ( According to UNDP, a High-Income nation has a per-capita PPP of at least $9 386 ).



> Big city of Kuala Loempoer


Watch your spelling  KL is not a big city.. its population is just over 1.5 million



> And something concerning drugs/prostititution/corrupcy (I may be very wrong but this is what comes in my mind).


Drugs ? I don`t know. Prostitution ? I don`t think so. There are very few prostitution in Malaysia and even it`s prohibited by law in some states.

Malaysia`s Transparency Index is 5.1 means corruption is not an issue, Malaysia is less corrupt than Korea, Hungary, and even Italy that scored lower.


----------



## BenL (Apr 24, 2006)

I believe drug trafficking is punishable by death. Homosexuality is not a disease, Skyprince.


----------



## alsen (Jan 20, 2006)

ZOHAR said:


> to write :"Nothing. I know absolutely nothing about it and don't really care to be honest.":lol:


Thank you for your 'compliment'. at least our country is not known as a 'killer' country.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

rembau1958 said:


> ^^The reference was to illegal immigrant, not foreign workers with proper documentation.
> 
> Hmm..., perhaps the best solution would be not to come in as illegal immigrant, no?


Well, who are the illegal immigrants really? The Malayasian government is paying sums of money to the heirs of the Sultanate of Sulu in the Philippines to this day 2006 for Sabah!!  Paying for what? Rent...Lease of the land?


----------



## alsen (Jan 20, 2006)

Sultanate of who? i wish malaysian goverment stop wasting money paying for person who don't deserve our money.


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

jbkayaker12 said:


> Well, who are the illegal immigrants really? The Malayasian government is paying sums of money to the heirs of the Sultanate of Sulu in the Philippines to this day 2006 for Sabah!!  Paying for what? Rent...Lease of the land?


Err, never heard of that. Any reliable sources please?


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Don't ask your governnment, better yet just google it! You won't hear anything from your government regarding Sabah and the payments it is making to heirs of the Sultanate of Sulu in the Philippines!


----------



## Leeigh (Nov 8, 2003)

BenL said:


> I believe drug trafficking is punishable by death. Homosexuality is not a disease, Skyprince.


agree with yah Ben...homesexuality is NOT a disease and dude (SKYPRINCE)...you comment is pretty ignorant, I am a muslim and YES I am gay! what do you mean that you could curb yourself when you're a muslim form being gay to straight???? could you turn yourself gay? (if it is allowed..and put religion aside for one sec just for the sake of argument). It is genetic and there is nothin you can do about it...unless you wanna live a miserable life and be who you're not...and I refuse to live that way. For the record, I was never abused in the past and NO I am not a transvestite nor am I a flame, just as much as a man as you are my friend. Except for one thing. :runaway: 
Please be a little more informed and tolerant...this world would be a better place to live in. People are too quick at passing judgements when there are other shit that needs to be addressed in the world...like world hunger, child abuse..human rights.


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

Um, the Petronas Towers, "Malaysia, Truly Asia" advertisement, Berjaya Times Square


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

jbkayaker12 said:


> Don't ask your governnment, better yet just google it! You won't hear anything from your government regarding Sabah and the payments it is making to heirs of the Sultanate of Sulu in the Philippines!


Are you saying you believe in everything you googled? :weirdo: 

Ask the Sabahans, do you think they would rather stay under Malaysia or Philippines.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

There is a reason why your government is paying the heirs of the Sulu Sultanate in the Philippines sums of money on a yearly basis to this day for Sabah. Check out your facts online and you will get a lot of information regarding Sabah and not just one side!

It has been reported on many occasions in the Philippines regarding the Sulu Sultanate heirs and their claim on Sabah. They were guests at the Malacanang Palace of the incumbent government of Arroyo. Even the government of Arroyo offered help to the heirs regarding Sabah!

The fact of the matter which many Malaysians refused to admit, Sabah is not their land!!!


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

jbkayaker12 said:


> There is a reason why your government is paying the heirs of the Sulu Sultanate in the Philippines sums of money on a yearly basis to this day for Sabah. Check out your facts online and you will get a lot of information regarding Sabah and not just one side!
> 
> It has been reported on many occasions in the Philippines regarding the Sulu Sultanate heirs and their claim on Sabah. They were guests at the Malacanang Palace of the incumbent government of Arroyo. Even the government of Arroyo offered help to the heirs regarding Sabah!
> 
> The fact of the matter which many Malaysians refused to admit, Sabah is not their land!!!


Legally, Sabah has been part of Malaysia since 1963. 

If they still insist on reclaiming Sabah by all means bring this issue to the International Court of Justice.


----------



## alsen (Jan 20, 2006)

jbkayaker12 said:


> The fact of the matter which many Malaysians refused to admit, Sabah is not their land!!!


malaysia is a democracy country.you should know that they join us with thier own choice.and they want to be malaysian,not filipino.
Under agreements that Baron von Overbeck and Alfred Dent secured with the Brunei Sultanate on 29 December 1877 and the Sulu Sultanate on 22 January 1878, the sultanate of Sulu agreed to lease Sabah to Malaysia. The British Crown renewed the lease on 15 July 1946, but finally ceded Sabah to Malaysia on 16 September 1963. Malaysia is still believed to be paying the annual rent to the Sultan of Sulu.

Malaysian control was further strengthened by two referenda: the first facilitated by the United Nations-backed Cobbold Commission, from February to April 1962 and the second before the formation of Malaysia in September 1963. Both referenda recorded 70% of Sabahan population voting for Sabah to be part of Malaysia

So,please stop your stupid judgement!!


----------



## Leeigh (Nov 8, 2003)

alsen said:


> malaysia is a democracy country.you should know that they join us with thier own choice.and they want to be malaysian,not filipino.
> Under agreements that Baron von Overbeck and Alfred Dent secured with the Brunei Sultanate on 29 December 1877 and the Sulu Sultanate on 22 January 1878, the sultanate of Sulu agreed to lease Sabah to Malaysia. The British Crown renewed the lease on 15 July 1946, but finally ceded Sabah to Malaysia on 16 September 1963. Malaysia is still believed to be paying the annual rent to the Sultan of Sulu.
> 
> Malaysian control was further strengthened by two referenda: the first facilitated by the United Nations-backed Cobbold Commission, from February to April 1962 and the second before the formation of Malaysia in September 1963. Both referenda recorded 70% of Sabahan population voting for Sabah to be part of Malaysia
> ...


well said Alsen!


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

jlshyang said:


> Legally, Sabah has been part of Malaysia since 1963.
> 
> If they still insist on reclaiming Sabah by all means bring this issue to the International Court of Justice.


Don't want to get into fights but the country actually did bought the issue to the International Court of Justice. The only poblem of implementing soveignity of the Philippines in Sabah is by military force which the country does not have.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

alsen said:


> Under agreements that Baron von Overbeck and Alfred Dent secured with the Brunei Sultanate on 29 December 1877 and the Sulu Sultanate on 22 January 1878, the sultanate of Sulu agreed to lease Sabah to Malaysia. The British Crown renewed the lease on 15 July 1946, but finally ceded Sabah to Malaysia on 16 September 1963. Malaysia is still believed to be paying the annual rent to the Sultan of Sulu.
> 
> Malaysian control was further strengthened by two referenda: the first facilitated by the United Nations-backed Cobbold Commission, from February to April 1962 and the second before the formation of Malaysia in September 1963. Both referenda recorded 70% of Sabahan population voting for Sabah to be part of Malaysia
> 
> So,please stop your stupid judgement!!


Lease agreements signed by the British East India company which has no sovereign rights on the land, agreement to explore yes but not to own and then British Crown ceding land that doesn't belong to them doesn't sound justified. Add the fact that the Malaysian government to this day year 2006 is still paying annual payments to the heirs of the Sulu Sultanate says it all!!

Regarding the people in Sabah who does not want to be part of the Sulu Sultanate nor the Philippine government then all they have to do is pack up and leave. Just because you are tilling the land and has a house on it doesnt mean you own it!


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

> It is genetic and there is nothin you can do about it...unless you wanna live a miserable life and be who you're not...and I refuse to live that way. For the record, I was never abused in the past and NO I am not a transvestite nor am I a flame, just as much as a man as you are my friend. Except for one thing.
> Please be a little more informed and tolerant...this world would be a better place to live in. People are too quick at passing judgements when there are other shit that needs to be addressed in the world...like world hunger, child abuse..human rights.


Not agree. Study more on what happened to the Luth society


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

moderate, tolerant muslim nation; advancing; Petronas; One of the World's best airlines & airports; best curries


-


----------



## alsen (Jan 20, 2006)

jbkayaker12 said:


> Regarding the people in Sabah who does not want to be part of the Sulu Sultanate nor the Philippine government then all they have to do is pack up and leave. Just because you are tilling the land and has a house on it doesnt mean you own it!


they don't need to leave the land because Sabah is thier land.don't you get it.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

alsen said:


> they don't need to leave the land because Sabah is thier land.don't you get it.


I pity the heirs of the Sulu Sultanate for their land was taken away and by their own "kind"... hehehe

It's a sad fact that the Philippine government would rather worry about its neighbour Malaysia than their own people by not doing anything at all thinking it might strain the relations of both countries! Pity!!


----------



## allan_dude (Apr 14, 2005)

one more thing.. this issue is rarely known to malaysians because it is never taught in their history classes unlike here in the Philippines. 

for us filipinos, i think its TOO LATE.. people in Sabah are already brainwashed by malaysians.. i think the best solution here is an equal equity on the govenment and revenue of the Sabah state (parang 50%-50% ba! between the Sultanate of Sulu and the Government of Sabah..). Opening up the borders to the people of Mindanao. we can even solve the crisis that we have right now, just imagine the oil reserves.. the resources.. employment.. pera ito chong! :drunk: 

with this set up, "WOW mas OK!" para naman we can alleviate poverty in the south, maintain peace and uphold solidarity in the region. MABUHAY! :runaway:

Article: RP's claim to Sabah


----------



## alsen (Jan 20, 2006)

allan_dude said:


> one more thing.. this issue is rarely known to malaysians because it is never taught in theirs history classes unlike here in the Philippines.


So you want to say that we lack of education ??? is that what you mean :weirdo:


----------



## allan_dude (Apr 14, 2005)

i never said that!! try asking your BRITISH teacher if we would have the same answer.. bottom line, it's not! so keep your cool buddy!


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

jbkayaker12 said:


> I pity the heirs of the Sulu Sultanate for their land was taken away and by their own "kind"... hehehe
> 
> It's a sad fact that the Philippine government would rather worry about its neighbour Malaysia than their own people by not doing anything at all thinking it might strain the relations of both countries! Pity!!


There are so many domestic issues for the Philippines government to worry now so i guess they know their priorities. Anyway, whatever it is it's already too late for the Philippines to lay any claim on Sabah as Sabah is part of Malaysia since 1963.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

^^^At least now you know who truly owns Sabah and the real illegal immigrants on that land!! By the way, dont think for a second the Sulu Sultanate nor the Philippine government has lost interest on getting that island.


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

jbkayaker12 said:


> ^^^At least now you know who truly owns Sabah and the real illegal immigrants on that land!! By the way, dont think for a second the Sulu Sultanate nor the Philippine government has lost interest on getting that island.


Did i say i know who truly owns Sabah? Don't put words into my mouth. I don't know how old are you but you're being too emotional to discuss this issue rationally. I guess you never changed since the City vs. City days. 

Whatever it is, Sabah is already part of Malaysia since 1963 whether you like it or not and if the Sulu Sultanate or Philippine government still insist on claiming Sabah than go ahead, go to the ICJ!

Let's get back to the topic...


----------

